# What's with all the Iconics?



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Feb 23, 2003)

How did this become so over whelming?  You read a thread and are almost garenteed to see "Iconic Monkey",  "Iconic Flesh Wad", "Iconic Life Sized Pink Fuzzy Bear", "Iconic Foam Hand".  I know that the "Iconics" have been around since 3e came out but does everybody need to be and "Iconic Biped"?


----------



## gamecat (Feb 23, 2003)

Its a spoof; but I really dont know the details. Baaahhhh.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 23, 2003)

well, I don't know anything about iconics...


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 23, 2003)

It's all in good fun, but feel free to feel puzzled by it.  If I had more talent I'd make an Iconic Cow sig & avatar like gamecat did.  Would that be wrong?  Would anybody care?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

You are only seeing a glimpse into the future. Only a glimpse...


----------



## Nifft (Feb 23, 2003)

Iconics are over-rated.

 -- Nifft


----------



## Timothy (Feb 23, 2003)

Iconics strike again!

The Iconic Halfling


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2003)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *It's all in good fun, but feel free to feel puzzled by it.  If I had more talent I'd make an Iconic Cow sig & avatar like gamecat did.  Would that be wrong?  Would anybody care? *




You're already Iconic in my book Bov.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 23, 2003)

You just want to be the Iconic veri-tech pilot, don't you?

That's what this thread really about.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 23, 2003)

It's just a nice way to tell a little about your personality.

And since I seem to be the only punk rocker on the boards, I swiped it for myself.


----------



## Illuminae (Feb 23, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *It's just a nice way to tell a little about your personality.
> 
> And since I seem to be the only punk rocker on the boards, I swiped it for myself.
> 
> *




nopsie, you were just faster...


----------



## dave_o (Feb 23, 2003)

I could be Iconic Surf Punk?

Being a surf punk is tough in f-ing Kentucky. 

Which is why I'm moving to San Diego or Los Angeles, ASAP!

And as far as I know, Iconic simply means the epitome of. Such as, Johnny Knoxville is the Iconic Jackass, etc.

*Edit:* Typing am hard!


----------



## Impeesa (Feb 23, 2003)

Not a clue.  And the quote, I believe, is "Luck is just one of my many skills." 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

Hal made a thread about Iconics, and suddenly everyone was thinking up what sort of Iconic they were. Like me, the Iconic Number.  Of course, technically, it should be the Iconic _Small_ Number, but that's not important.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh man!!!  See what this thread made me do:


----------



## DWARF (Feb 23, 2003)

*sigh*, is everyone goint to jump on the bandwagon with this nonsense???


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 23, 2003)

Who knows?


----------



## Ferret (Feb 23, 2003)

It seem cool, Remember the sig virus?


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Who knows? *



I think that still is a contested title though...

Rav


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 23, 2003)

DWARF said:
			
		

> **sigh*, is everyone goint to jump on the bandwagon with this nonsense??? *




Yup and its just to bug you good DWARF.


----------



## Kesh (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahem.

Yeah, I think it's mostly just silliness. When WotC put all these 'iconic' characters out, people started using them as login names/avatars. And then people started making up iconics... the rest is pseudo-history.


----------



## Jeph (Feb 26, 2003)

Actually, the names and avatars are for the play-by-post Iconic games, IIRC.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 26, 2003)

I think they're talkin' about the self-proclaimed iconics, like myself


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 26, 2003)

And me


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 27, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And since I seem to be the only punk rocker on the boards, I swiped it for myself.
> 
> *




Have you ever had a dream you were a vigilante sidekick?

Me either but Tim did.

I like Punk Rock.   

You know what I heard about NOFX?

They really suck live. (My buddies are on the inside of the Cd cover.  The guy giving the finger was my old DM.  He is a Dr. now)


----------



## jdavis (Feb 27, 2003)

I feel like I'm missing out here, I'm to lazy to make myself anything but iconic lazy, but then I'd need a graphic and I'm just too lazy to make one.


----------



## Regdar (Feb 27, 2003)

Everyone wants to be Iconic.


----------



## Skade (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't want to be iconic.


----------

